# Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen USB 3.0 und 3.1 Gen. 2



## SA1278 (24. Dezember 2018)

Moin. Meine Frage ist wo der Unterschied zwischen USB 3.0 (5GBit) und 3.1 Gen. 2 (10GBit) liegt, also ob sich die Hardware am Anschluss unterscheidet oder ob nur ein anderer Controller verwendet wird.


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Dezember 2018)

Physisch sind die beiden voll Kompatibel, den Rest hast du dir bereits selber beantwortet.


----------



## SA1278 (24. Dezember 2018)

Das heißt also dass ich mit einem passiven USB 3.0 Verlängerungskabel die 3.1 Gen. 2  bekomme?


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2018)

Mechanisch haben beide einen USB-A oder USB-C.
Manche Mainboardhersteller färben ihn noch in einer speziellen Farbe ein das man erkennt das es ein sehr schneller USB ist.



SA1278 schrieb:


> Das heißt also dass ich mit einem passiven USB 3.0 Verlängerungskabel die 3.1 Gen. 2  bekomme?


Wenn die Schirmung gut genug ist ja.


----------



## SA1278 (24. Dezember 2018)

Alles klar, danke für die Antworten


----------



## DKK007 (24. Dezember 2018)

Geht 10 GBit überhaupt über Type-A? Ich glaube, das geht nur mit Type-C.


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2018)

10gbit geht auch mit einem USB-A Stecker.

Edit: Ist nur relativ selten, da verbauen die Hersteller wohl meistens lieber gleich den Typ-C.


----------

